
Why should we try to be amazing? - randomgyatwork
http://abraintrust.com/why-is-it-important-to-be-amazing/
======
nickveliki
I'd go so far as to say 'be excellent to eachother'. Though I'm not sure how
many people will understand the reference, I do believe it is essential that
people look out for eachother, and not just themselves. And I mean being kind
to people far away from any reciprocity relationship - helping a total
stranger has the greatest impact, to my mind

